# Imola/Walnut Extended M Coupe



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Beautiful work once again, Jon. :thumbup: 

I may need to contact you about reupholstering my interior Imola soon if I can't hold back the temptation. :banghead:


----------

